# Bromelaid ID



## bullsie (Sep 29, 2018)

I know, not even orchid related, but I have two very nice epiphytic bromeliad plants I'd love to ID. I have actually been successfully growing these two. Would like to try others, but within the same family. Anyone know a good site for Bromelaid identifying?


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 29, 2018)

A good start might be bromeliad.com. It's a commercial site but with lots of pictures. You should at least be able to identify the genus that you're interested in and go from there if their site doesn't ID it. Good luck, I grew these before I got into the orchids. Great companion plants.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 1, 2018)

Like orchids, if you don't have the tag all you are going to get for most things is a guess...

https://www.bsi.org/new/ has a vast amount of information.


----------



## bullsie (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks all! I know now what 'family' they belong to and now, know where to purchase more. Of course, down the road, the orchids will win out and I'll be making room with the bromeliads for orchids. Ooohhh hummmm...


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 5, 2018)

Actually... If you see something you want just PM me. I have a few hundred different broms. Cheap! Actually they are wonderful plants, far easier to grow than anything else I've ever tried. They do tend to get a bit out of control though.


----------

